# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Windows 8 Pro bản quyền hàng trúng thưởng

## Vibe89

Key mới trúng từ event trên forum chính thức của MS tại việt nam ,sẵn tiện show hàng con lap luôn nè,mình đã cài sẵn W8 rồi nên chỉ cần nhập key vào là đc mà key thì không thể share được rồi hihi .

----------


## encomvn

sướng vậy ,diễn dàn MS mới mở ra mình thấy còn ít người tham gia quá ,tiếc là biết muộn quá rồi nên ko tham gia đc .
Chúc mừng bác nhé ,mình thì vẫn phải dùng bản patch ,vẫn đang tích tiền làm 1 cái key giá rẻ

----------


## blogseotukhoa

win 8 đang hot mà ,đi đâu cũng thấy bàn luận về nó ,hy vọng MS sẽ thành công với bản mới này ,mà sau khi ra mắt 2 tuần thì các bài báo nói là có phản ứng tích cực từ người dùng đấy ,mình đợi key giá rẻ mới dám dùng thôi giờ mới ra nên giá vẫn còn cao so với thu nhập của mình

----------


## saogacon89

đc cái giao diện đẹp và chạy mượt đó thêm mấy ứng dụng do MS phát triển nữa nên máy đc tối ưu nhiều lắm còn các app cài thêm thì tùy vào cấu hình nữa chạy mượt hay loading lâu nữa nhé ,các soft bình thường thì vẫn lỗi ra ngoài màn hình home đc như 1 cái icon và hiệu ứng mở app cũng rất đẹp

----------


## fantasysl06

*Thêm chức năng hữu dụng cho menu chuột phải trên Win8*​Nếu đã cài đặt và sử dụng bản Windows 8, bạn có thể nhận thấy rằng Microsoft đã loại bỏ nút bấm Start quen thuộc trên phiên bản Windows mới này, nhưng thay vào đó, khi người dùng đưa chuột đến góc dưới bên trái màn hình và kích chuột phải, một menu ẩn sẽ được hiện ra, cho phép bạn truy cập vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows mà không cần phải qua từng bước phức tạp như mặc định.​Chức năng này cũng có thể sử dụng trên Windows 8 thông qua phím nóng Win + X.​Dùng Windows 8 để giúp bạn cho quá trình sử dụng máy tính được thuận tiện hơn, bạn có thể nhờ đến phần mềm với tên gọi “Win+X Menu” để mang tính năng mới này đến với Windows8​Về cơ bản, Win+X Menu sẽ được tích hợp thêm vào menu chuột phải của Windows, cho phép người dùng dễ dàng truy cập trực tiếp vào những mục thường hay được sử dụng trên Windows mà không cần phải qua các bước mở trung gian như trước đây.​Download phần mềm tại http://htwares.com/windows/system-ut...for-windows-7/​Thực chất, đây không phải là phần mềm để cài đặt như những loại phần mềm thông thường, mà bộ cài đặt gồm những file định dạng .reg, cho phép người dùng thêm trực tiếp các khóa vào registry của hệ thống. Vì Win+X Menu được tích hợp vào Windows dưới dạng khóa registry trên hệ thống nên sẽ không hề có ảnh hưởng gì đến tốc độ và hiệu suất của máy tính.​Sau khi download, tiến hành giải nén bộ cài đặt, bên trong có 1 thư mục và 1 file định dạng .reg riêng biệt. Bạn cần phải giữ lại cả 2 mục này để sử dụng.​Ở bên trong thứ mục chứa 3 file định dạng .reg khác nhau, nhưng mục đích đều trang bị thêm chức năng cho menu chuột phải trên Windows.​Điểm khác biệt của 3 file này đó chính là vị trí của menu chức năng mới sẽ được hiển thị trên menu chuột phải của Windows, bao gồm Bottom (xuất hiện dưới cùng của menu chuột phải), Top (xuất hiện ở trên) và Middle (xuất hiện ở giữa).​Tùy thuộc vào vị trí mà bạn muốn hiển thị trên menu chuột phải của Windows, kích đúp vào file với tên tương ứng. Sau đó nhấn Yes từ hộp thoại hiện ra, nhấn tiếp Yes ở hộp thoại thứ 2 để xác nhận đồng ý thêm khóa registry vào hệ thống.​​Nhấn Ok ở hộp thoại cuối cùng để hoàn tất quá trình.​Bây giờ, mỗi khi kích chuột phải trên desktop, bạn sẽ thấy trên menu này xuất hiện thêm tùy chọn ‘Win+X Menu’, từ đây cho phép bạn truy cập nhanh vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows như mở cửa sổ Task Manager, mở cửa sổ quản lý phần mềm, mở khung Control Panel, mở khung tìm kiếm…​​Với chức năng này, bạn có thể dễ dàng truy cập trực tiếp vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows mà không cần phải thông qua các bước trung gian như mặc định trên Windows, giúp quá trình sử dụng máy tính được thuận tiện và dễ dàng hơn.​Trong trường hợp bạn muốn loại bỏ chức năng này trên menu chuột phải của Windows, kích đúp vào file Uninstall ở file download ban đầu, rồi nhấn Yes ở các hộp thoại hiện ra sau đó.​File này có tác dụng loại bỏ những khóa registry trên hệ thống mà bạn đã cài đặt ở trên để đưa hệ thống trở về trạng thái ban đầu. Trích tuyetdenbatngo.com/diendan/​*Nguồn Dân Trí* ​

----------


## hoanglien6886

mình thấy thủ thuật lấy lại nút start hữu ích hơn đấy cho những ai chưa quen với win 8 ,mà có danh sách các phím tắt trên win 8 không các bác ,đang cần

----------


## stylehanquoc

nút start đó hiện lại thì chắc khỏi dùng các giao diện modern ui bên ngoài làm gì nhỉ ,MS loại bỏ nút start đó ra là để mọi người tập trung vào cái giao diện home ấy vì desktop bây giờ cũng chỉ là 1 app

----------


## calebss

như vậy là quá đẳng cấp rùi, chuyện nút start bỏ đi là để cho nó điểm khác biệt của các chương trình mới tiện hơn nhờ cảm ứng

----------


## thanhtrung

lap chủ thớt hình như là probook của HP thì phải em này thì đủ sức chiến win 8 rồi nên nâng cấp lên vẫn tương thích tốt về cái vụ driver này nọ ,lúc dùng bản preview win 8 mình xem k-lite hay bị đứng hình nhưng lên RTM thì mượt mà

----------


## maihienland

nó đấy vì mình cũng đang dùng nè ,mình cài win xp mới ác đó chứ ,ko màu mè mượt mà như win 7 nhưng phải nói là chạy cực nhanh có điều khởi động hơi lâu chẳng biết sao nữa

----------


## thanhtruc02

> *Thêm chức năng hữu dụng cho menu chuột phải trên Win8*
> 
> ​Nếu đã cài đặt và sử dụng bản Windows 8, bạn có thể nhận thấy rằng Microsoft đã loại bỏ nút bấm Start quen thuộc trên phiên bản Windows mới này, nhưng thay vào đó, khi người dùng đưa chuột đến góc dưới bên trái màn hình và kích chuột phải, một menu ẩn sẽ được hiện ra, cho phép bạn truy cập vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows mà không cần phải qua từng bước phức tạp như mặc định.​Chức năng này cũng có thể sử dụng trên Windows 8 thông qua phím nóng Win + X.​Dùng Windows 8 để giúp bạn cho quá trình sử dụng máy tính được thuận tiện hơn, bạn có thể nhờ đến phần mềm với tên gọi “Win+X Menu” để mang tính năng mới này đến với Windows8​Về cơ bản, Win+X Menu sẽ được tích hợp thêm vào menu chuột phải của Windows, cho phép người dùng dễ dàng truy cập trực tiếp vào những mục thường hay được sử dụng trên Windows mà không cần phải qua các bước mở trung gian như trước đây.​Download phần mềm tại http://htwares.com/windows/system-ut...for-windows-7/​Thực chất, đây không phải là phần mềm để cài đặt như những loại phần mềm thông thường, mà bộ cài đặt gồm những file định dạng .reg, cho phép người dùng thêm trực tiếp các khóa vào registry của hệ thống. Vì Win+X Menu được tích hợp vào Windows dưới dạng khóa registry trên hệ thống nên sẽ không hề có ảnh hưởng gì đến tốc độ và hiệu suất của máy tính.​Sau khi download, tiến hành giải nén bộ cài đặt, bên trong có 1 thư mục và 1 file định dạng .reg riêng biệt. Bạn cần phải giữ lại cả 2 mục này để sử dụng.​Ở bên trong thứ mục chứa 3 file định dạng .reg khác nhau, nhưng mục đích đều trang bị thêm chức năng cho menu chuột phải trên Windows.​Điểm khác biệt của 3 file này đó chính là vị trí của menu chức năng mới sẽ được hiển thị trên menu chuột phải của Windows, bao gồm Bottom (xuất hiện dưới cùng của menu chuột phải), Top (xuất hiện ở trên) và Middle (xuất hiện ở giữa).​Tùy thuộc vào vị trí mà bạn muốn hiển thị trên menu chuột phải của Windows, kích đúp vào file với tên tương ứng. Sau đó nhấn Yes từ hộp thoại hiện ra, nhấn tiếp Yes ở hộp thoại thứ 2 để xác nhận đồng ý thêm khóa registry vào hệ thống.​​Nhấn Ok ở hộp thoại cuối cùng để hoàn tất quá trình.​Bây giờ, mỗi khi kích chuột phải trên desktop, bạn sẽ thấy trên menu này xuất hiện thêm tùy chọn ‘Win+X Menu’, từ đây cho phép bạn truy cập nhanh vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows như mở cửa sổ Task Manager, mở cửa sổ quản lý phần mềm, mở khung Control Panel, mở khung tìm kiếm…​​Với chức năng này, bạn có thể dễ dàng truy cập trực tiếp vào các chức năng cơ bản của Windows mà không cần phải thông qua các bước trung gian như mặc định trên Windows, giúp quá trình sử dụng máy tính được thuận tiện và dễ dàng hơn.​Trong trường hợp bạn muốn loại bỏ chức năng này trên menu chuột phải của Windows, kích đúp vào file Uninstall ở file download ban đầu, rồi nhấn Yes ở các hộp thoại hiện ra sau đó.​File này có tác dụng loại bỏ những khóa registry trên hệ thống mà bạn đã cài đặt ở trên để đưa hệ thống trở về trạng thái ban đầu. Trích http://www.tuyetdenbatngo.com/diendan/​*Nguồn Dân Trí* ​


cái này mình dùng phím tắt cũng đc nè ,nhớ hồi đó chuột nó bị chạm mạch nút bên chuột phải phải dùng phím tắt suốt 1 tháng trời =)) mới có tiền thay con chuột mới giờ thì thuộc năm lòng luôn rồi

----------


## love2806

dùng chuột nhanh hơn ,theo mình là vậy ,bàn phím thì bác phải dùng tổ hợp nên thao tác sẽ ko thể nào nhanh bằng chuột phải đc ,mình thì hay chơi game wow nên cũng toàn chuột là chính

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

WOW thì phím nhiều hơn chứ nhất là các cụm phím tắt dân hardcore thuộc nằm lòng luôn ấy nhé ,mình chỉ chơi vài lần cho vui chứ không theo .Mà win 8 có tính năng lật cửa sổ khi bấm Windows + Tab không các bạn ?

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

WOW thì lap tầm 14tr chạy amd thì chiến nổi còn mấy em intel đồ họa nhúng trong cpu luôn thì fulload hơi bị nguy hiểm nhé nhiệt độ cao quá cũng làm máy mau hết pin và giảm tuổi thọ.Win 8 mình test mấy game phổ biến như warcraft 3 ,đột kích,COD thì chạy mượt ko gặp phải vấn đề gì về tương thích cả

----------


## suemall

wow nhẹ lắm bác ạ ,để normal vẫn chơi tốt với chip intel on nà .mình chỉ thắc mắc 1 điều là win 8 làm gì mà tốc độ khởi động nhanh dữ dù lượng app khởi động có khi còn nhiều hơn cả win 7 ấy chứ

----------


## anhnt

win 8 có chế độ snap rất hay ,mình dùng ngoài cái giao diện metro thì thích nhất cái này kéo qua kéo lại nhìn rất đã mắt luôn đấy nhưng chỉ có màn hình 1366x768 trở lên mới dùng đc nhé ,chẳng biêt tại sao MS lại set thế này

----------


## fantasysl06

đợi modder ra tay thôi ,theo mình cái này chỉ là thông số MS set mặc định thôi ,mình vào chỉnh lại là xong hết res bao nhiêu cũng tương thích

----------


## shopnmm

cái snap này phải không cái bác mình nhìn cũng hay hay đó chat mà để 1 góc màn hình thế này thì thoáng không gian làm việc dữ lắm ấy

----------


## haphuonghoang

tính năng hay ,đang do dự không biết có nên bỏ 312 ngàn ra nâng cấp lên win 8 pro không nữa vì lap mình cũng mới mua đây thôi

----------


## batbai

*Hướng dẫn chạy các soft cũ trên win 8 đây

Compatibitity Mode là chế độ tương thích trong hệ điều hành Windows mới ở đó giúp người dùng có thể chạy các chương trình chỉ hỗ trợ cho phiên bản Windows trước đó. Chế độ này bạn đã từng gặp và xử lý trong Windows 7 trước đây, và trong Windows 8 cũng có một công cụ mới được gọi là Compatibility Troubleshooter cho phép bạn dễ dàng chạy một chương trình cũ trong hệ điều hành này. Dưới đây là các bước hướng dẫn thực hiện ở chế độ tương thích trong Windows 8 để bạn có thể làm việc với bất cứ phần mềm yêu thích nào.* 

​
​ Để bắt đầu, bạn cần phải nhấn chuột phải vào file chạy (.exe) của một chương trình nào đó và chọn Properties. Một lưu ý ở đây đối với đường dẫn của file chạy là: Nếu bạn đã cài đặt một chương trình, thông thường nó sẽ nằm trong thư mục Program Files hoặc Program Files (x86), nhưng cũng có trường hợp file chạy lại nằm trong thư mục AppData. Theo mặc định, bạn không thể thấy thư mục này khi mà nó được đánh dấu như là một thư mục hệ thống. Vì vậy bạn có thể truy cập vào thư mục Appdata bằng cách mở hộp thoại Run và gõ %appdate%. Trong cửa sổ Properties, hãy duyệt chọn thẻ Compatibility, để chạy chương trình này cho một phiên bản khác của Windows bạn đánh dấu kiểm trước mục Run this program in compatibility mode for trong khung Compatibility mode và chọn một phiên bản hệ điều hành trong danh mục liệt kê xổ xuống. Ở đây sẽ bao gồm các Windows từ Windows 95 đến Windows 7.

​ ​Trong khung Settings, bạn có thể tùy chọn các thuộc tính khác như chạy chương trình ở độ phân giải màn hình 640x480, mức màu là bao nhiêu, vô hiệu hóa thiết lập hiển thị *DPI* mức cao. Khung Privilege level thừa nhận chạy chương trình dưới quyền Administrator. 

Tiếp đến hãy nhấn nút Change settings for all users phía dưới để các thiết lập với chế độ tương thích được áp dụng cho tất cả người dùng trên hệ thống thay vì người dùng hiện tại. Nếu bạn không có bất kỳ sự thay đổi nào trong bước này thì nhấn chọn Run compatibility troubleshooter. Nó sẽ phát hiện các vấn đề và đưa ra 2 tùy chọn tiếp là Try recommended settings và Troubleshoot program.

​
​Ở đây nếu bạn nhấn Troubleshoot program, hệ thống sẽ hỏi bạn những vấn đề thường gặp với chương trình khi chạy nó trong Windows 8. Về cơ bản, tùy chọn đầu tiên là chương trình làm việc trong *các phiên bản cũ của Windows* nhưng không cài đặt hoặc chạy được trong hệ điều hành hiện tại, tùy chọn thứ 2 là chương trình có thể mở nhưng không hiển thị chính xác, tùy chọn thứ 3 là yêu cầu quyền Admin. Trong trường hợp bạn click vào tùy chọn cuối cùng là I don’t see my problem listed thì hệ thống lại hỏi tiếp phiên bản của Windows trước đó.

Nếu chọn I don’t know here, bạn sẽ nhận tiếp một danh sách tùy chọn như thông báo lỗi ở chế độ 256 màu, không chuyển sang full Screen…Cuối cùng, bạn nhấn nút Test the Program để chạy thử chương trình và Next tới rồi chọn Yes, save these settings for this program để lưu lại các thiết lập cho chương trình. Nhìn chung thì chạy các chương trình trong chế độ tương thích cũng tương tự như đối với Windows 7 và thậm chí còn thiết lập dễ dàng hơn. 
Trích nguồn http://www.tuyetdenbatngo.vn/diendan/threads/lam-sao-chay-mot-chuong-trinh-cu-trong-windows-8.627/​

----------


## quanvm

> tính năng hay ,đang do dự không biết có nên bỏ 312 ngàn ra nâng cấp lên win 8 pro không nữa vì lap mình cũng mới mua đây thôi


Nên bỏ tiền ra đi bạn.... vì mình nói thật...Windows 8 chạy nhẹ hơn Windows 7 (Khả năng tăng dung lượng sử dụng Pin cũng dài ra 1 chút)

Nó có 1 điều bất tiện: là giao diện mới..nên hơi khó sử dụng...nhưng...sài riết rồi sẽ quen ngay thôi...hi..hi

----------


## minhle107

> tính năng hay ,đang do dự không biết có nên bỏ 312 ngàn ra nâng cấp lên win 8 pro không nữa vì lap mình cũng mới mua đây thôi


sướng quá nhỉ ,theo mình thì bạn còn đợi gì nữa mà không lên nhỉ máy đã có săn win 7 bản quyền rồi giờ đem ra ngoài tiệm họ hướng dẫn mình tạo dual boot là ngon lành luôn thích win nào dùng win đó nhưng chỉ tội ổ cứng tốn thêm tầm 20gb nữa ,tốt nhất là lên hẵn win 8 nhé

----------


## danseoit

Mặc dù chưa thử nghiệm windows 8 nhưng mình thấy nếu chi phí hợp lý và muốn trải nghiệm những thú vị trên windows 8 thì tại sao lại không nâng cấp

----------


## hoaican

thank các bạn nhé ,chiều nay mình đi hỏi thử xem thế nào vì chương trình lấy key ưu đãi vẫn còn kéo dài đến năm sau nên cũng chưa vội lắm nhưng lấy trước vẫn an tâm hơn khi nào dùng thì mang ra thôi ^^ .Rất thích các tính năng mới cũng như tốc độ khởi động thần tốc của nó

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

đi lấy đi bạn có gì không dùng thì chia lại cho mình nè đang cần thêm 1 cái win 8 pro nữa để dùng cho desktop hihi .Dùng desk màn hình to trông đẹp và nhanh hơn trên lap nhiều.

----------


## anhnt

bạn nagisa đang dùng máy gì thế mình cũng tính lên đời 1 con lap hoàn toàn mới cài sẵn win 8 đang phân vân em dell insipron này với Vivobook của Asus

----------


## tungbkhd

mua vì nhu cầu bác nhé nếu nhắm là học tập thì ko nên mua vivobook làm gì dell cho nó chất màn hình lớn nữa

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

giá này thì nhiều máy chọn lắm từ acer ,dell cho đến hp điều có máy giá này ,cũng nên chọn kiểu dáng và tản nhiệt của máy nữa nhé ,đừng mua mấy em chip ULV tiết kiệm điện như vivobook chạy ko được mạnh như lap thường đâu

----------


## thuthuy7794

đúng rồi nhưng ULV cũng không phải là quá yếu vẫn lướt web,chiến game online tốt có điều không mạnh bằng chip thường 
với win 8 thì nó cũng làm tốt nhiệm vụ cơ bản rồi ,snap hay chuyển app qua lại điều mượt mà

----------


## Mai Chi

> *Hướng dẫn chạy các soft cũ trên win 8 đây
> 
> Compatibitity Mode là chế độ tương thích trong hệ điều hành Windows mới ở đó giúp người dùng có thể chạy các chương trình chỉ hỗ trợ cho phiên bản Windows trước đó. Chế độ này bạn đã từng gặp và xử lý trong Windows 7 trước đây, và trong Windows 8 cũng có một công cụ mới được gọi là Compatibility Troubleshooter cho phép bạn dễ dàng chạy một chương trình cũ trong hệ điều hành này. Dưới đây là các bước hướng dẫn thực hiện ở chế độ tương thích trong Windows 8 để bạn có thể làm việc với bất cứ phần mềm yêu thích nào.* 
> 
> ​
> ​ Để bắt đầu, bạn cần phải nhấn chuột phải vào file chạy (.exe) của một chương trình nào đó và chọn Properties. Một lưu ý ở đây đối với đường dẫn của file chạy là: Nếu bạn đã cài đặt một chương trình, thông thường nó sẽ nằm trong thư mục Program Files hoặc Program Files (x86), nhưng cũng có trường hợp file chạy lại nằm trong thư mục AppData. Theo mặc định, bạn không thể thấy thư mục này khi mà nó được đánh dấu như là một thư mục hệ thống. Vì vậy bạn có thể truy cập vào thư mục Appdata bằng cách mở hộp thoại Run và gõ %appdate%. Trong cửa sổ Properties, hãy duyệt chọn thẻ Compatibility, để chạy chương trình này cho một phiên bản khác của Windows bạn đánh dấu kiểm trước mục Run this program in compatibility mode for trong khung Compatibility mode và chọn một phiên bản hệ điều hành trong danh mục liệt kê xổ xuống. Ở đây sẽ bao gồm các Windows từ Windows 95 đến Windows 7.
> 
> ​ ​Trong khung Settings, bạn có thể tùy chọn các thuộc tính khác như chạy chương trình ở độ phân giải màn hình 640x480, mức màu là bao nhiêu, vô hiệu hóa thiết lập hiển thị *DPI* mức cao. Khung Privilege level thừa nhận chạy chương trình dưới quyền Administrator. 
> 
> ...


hix cũng nhiều bước quá nhỉ mình chỉ hay làm bước tick vào win nào đó trong properties thôi sau đó ko chạy thì del giờ thì đã hiểu lý do

----------


## medi

> hix cũng nhiều bước quá nhỉ mình chỉ hay làm bước tick vào win nào đó trong properties thôi sau đó ko chạy thì del giờ thì đã hiểu lý do


cứ làm theo nhé đảm bảo là đa số sẽ chạy được đấy còn có mượt hay không thì cũng sẽ tùy app nữa không dám chắc được hihi

----------

